# Newbie Leopard Gecko Morph Guide.



## gesh gecko (Feb 11, 2008)

seing as there are so many posts about what morph is my leo then i thought i would make a short Newbie Leopard gecko Morph Guide.




1.Morph: normal​ 
Genetics: Domient
Status: the most common Leo morph









2.Morph: Hypo
Genetics: Co-domient
Status: very common









3.Morph: Super hypo
Genetics: Co-dom (some say incomplete domient)
Status: Very common morph with lots of variation, including the baldy (no head spots)









4.Morph: Blizzard 
Genetics: Recessive
Status: very common morph often confused with the patternless.








5.Morph: Murphy patternless (patternless)
Genetics: Recessive
Status: very common morph and the first ever to be discovered.









6.Morph: Mack snow
Genetics: Co-dom
Status: very common







​ 
7.Morph: Mack Super snow
Genetics: Co-dom
Status: common morph, a Mack snow with no yellow pigment








8.Morph: Tremper Albino
Genetics: Recessive
Status: very common morph








9.Morph: Jungle
Genetics: Line-bred (although some people claim it to be recessive)
Status: common morph








10.Morph: APTOR
Genetics: Recessive
Status: quite common morph, stands for *A*lbino *P*atternless *T*remper *OR*ange








11.Morph: Sunglow
Genetics: Recessive & co-dom
Status: Quite common morph, a sunglow is really a albino hypo the usually has intence tangerine.








12. Morph: Jungle Albino
Genetics: Recessive
Status: quite common but getting more and more popular








13. Morph: Patternless albino
Genetics: Double Recessive
Status: quite common but getting more and more popular, just a patternless with albino eyes.








14. Morph: Blazing Blizzard
Genetics: Double Recessive
Status: common and on the rise in popularity, just like a blizzard but with albino eyes.








15. Morph: Banana Blizzard
Genetics: Just a high yellow blizzard
Status: common morph


----------



## gesh gecko (Feb 11, 2008)

hopefully this will be a sticky as it took a while:whistling2:
also any questions appceated:2thumb:


----------



## dragon123 (Apr 3, 2008)

hats awesome really informative it should defo be a sticky : victory:


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

gesh gecko said:


> hopefully this will be a sticky as it took a while:whistling2:
> also any questions appceated:2thumb:


 
thats really usefull thanks




sticky sticky!! sticky


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

well done really usefull info should defo be a sticky​


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Did you get permission for use of those photos?


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Did you get permission for use of those photos?


omg does it matter it's very helpfull


----------



## JAG Loves Beardies (Apr 13, 2008)

I think this should be a sticky.
Good guide, coves practically every common morph.:2thumb:


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

Very good guide! But it didn't answer my question- what is a RAPTOR?


----------



## gesh gecko (Feb 11, 2008)

Durhamchance said:


> Very good guide! But it didn't answer my question- what is a RAPTOR?


 Ruby eyed Albino Patternless Tremeper ORange: victory:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

I believe *RAPTOR* is *R*ed eyes *A*lbino *P*atternless *T*remper *OR*ange
~Hana


----------



## gesh gecko (Feb 11, 2008)

Diablo said:


> Did you get permission for use of those photos?


no i didn't:devil: and half of them are mine anyway


----------



## gesh gecko (Feb 11, 2008)

James_and_Hana said:


> I believe *RAPTOR* is *R*ed eyes *A*lbino *P*atternless *T*remper *OR*ange
> ~Hana


 very close..... but its ruby-eyed not red-eyed lol: victory:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

gesh gecko said:


> very close..... but its ruby-eyed not red-eyed lol: victory:


Haha yeah I got the jist of it  Just not the correct word :lol2:


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

gesh gecko said:


> Ruby eyed Albino Patternless Tremeper ORange: victory:


Thank you!! :2thumb:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

very nice: victory::no1:


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

thats a nice normal, looks like a hi yellow


----------



## gesh gecko (Feb 11, 2008)

luke123 said:


> thats a nice normal, looks like a hi yellow


cheers, he's for sale:whistling2:


----------



## dragon123 (Apr 3, 2008)

moderators this should be a sticky its informative, useful and obvious effort put in  
and it should be seen by everyone : victory:


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

dragon123 said:


> moderators this should be a sticky its informative, useful and obvious effort put in
> and it should be seen by everyone : victory:


yes!! sticky!!


----------



## snakechild (Nov 30, 2007)

thanks for this - I have always been in some doubt over my two "normals" (what they were sold to me as ), as they are both very different from one another :lol2:

is the female here (left) a mack snow? (also do normals usually have orange in their tails like the male on the right does, or is that a sign he may be het for something?? )


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

snakechild said:


> thanks for this - I have always been in some doubt over my two "normals" (what they were sold to me as ), as they are both very different from one another :lol2:
> 
> is the female here (left) a mack snow? (also do normals usually have orange in their tails like the male on the right does, or is that a sign he may be het for something?? )


think they are normals.


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

What defines a Mack Snow? I've got two Geckos and one of them is very much paler than the other. Believed the pale one to be a normal but is a fairly uniform colour all over. My other one is very yellow in comparison.


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

Really good post. Could you just confirm how the morphs work when put together (i.e a co-dom with a dom or a co-dom with recessive or two recessives etc) : victory:


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Useful, but it doesnt explain what defines each morph, and how you tell :2thumb:


----------



## dragon123 (Apr 3, 2008)

snakechild said:


> thanks for this - I have always been in some doubt over my two "normals" (what they were sold to me as ), as they are both very different from one another :lol2:
> 
> is the female here (left) a mack snow? (also do normals usually have orange in their tails like the male on the right does, or is that a sign he may be het for something?? )


they are normals but agreed the left one is quite pale but thats just your luck lol and the other one cant be called carrot tail until i think is it 25% of the tail is orange which this isnt....very nice though :flrt:


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

thats really useful but I still dont know what mine is! lol!
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/131921-what-morph-pleeeeese.html


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Banana Blizzard is wrong.


----------

